# eu amara = yo amé?



## gracilianoramos

Bom dia/Buenos días:

¿Puede usarse el pretérito mais-que-perfeito (eu amara) como pretérito perfeito (eu amei)? Esto es complicado para un hispanoparlante porque 1) Mais-que-perfeito no es pluscuamperfecto (había amado), a pesar de las apariencias, y principalmente porque 2) El mais-que-perfeito portugués parece haberse fusionado en el español con el imperfecto del subjuntivo/conjuntivo (yo amara o amase), con lo cual no es del indicativo.

Ejemplo:_ O menino mais velho estava descontente...Mas surgira uma dúvida. Fabiano modificara a história..._

¿Es frecuente este uso?

Gracias/Obrigado


----------



## Brabol

No te sé decir cuanto a los tiempos de verbos. Pero si yo tuviera que traducir la frase del ejemplo lo haría así: *pero surgió una duda ... Fabiano había modificado ...*


----------



## gracilianoramos

Creo que los tiempos verbales son los mismos: _Pero surgió una duda. Fabiano modificó la historia y…_
Fíjate en la puntuación.

Gracias


----------



## magdala

gracilianoramos said:


> Bom dia/Buenos días:
> 
> ¿Puede usarse el pretérito mais-que-perfeito (eu amara) como pretérito perfeito (eu amei)? Esto es complicado para un hispanoparlante porque 1) Mais-que-perfeito no es pluscuamperfecto (había amado), a pesar de las apariencias, y principalmente porque 2) El mais-que-perfeito portugués parece haberse fusionado en el español con el imperfecto del subjuntivo/conjuntivo (yo amara o amase), con lo cual no es del indicativo.
> 
> Ejemplo:_ O menino mais velho estava descontente...Mas surgira uma dúvida. Fabiano modificara a história..._
> 
> ¿Es frecuente este uso?
> 
> Gracias/Obrigado


 
hola gracilianoramos!
En português esta conjugación (_*modificara*)_es muy usual en la escrita. Equivale a decir *tinha modificado*, y se utiliza para describir una acción anterior a otra, algo diferente al pretérito perfecto.
El mais-que-perfeito portugués no tiene el sentido del del subjuntivo/conjuntivo español. Este último lo usas en situaciones hipotéticas, mientras que el anterior(en portugués) lo usas cuando hablas del pretérito.

_O menino mais velho estava descontente...Mas surgira uma dúvida. Fabiano *modificara* a história... (aquí Fabiano ya había modificado la historia por eso surgió la duda)_

_si decimos:_
_O menino mais velho estava descontente...Mas surgira uma dúvida. Fabiano *modificou* a história...(aqui Fabiano modifica la historia después de haber surgido la duda)._
_bueno yo lo interpreto así, a ver si viene un nativo y quizá te lo explique mejor._
_Saludos_


----------



## gracilianoramos

Hola Magdala!

Resumiendo, para ti el mais-que-perfeito portugués (eu modificara) es igual al pluscuamperfecto español (yo había modificado). La diferencia en la pronunciación sería trivial, de modo que la primera forma del imperfecto del subjuntivo español (yo modificara o modificase) no sería más que ¡Un falso amigo de la conjugación verbal!
Me parece muy interesante tu respuesta, pero no me convence todavía para traducir el "surgira".
Aquí va el párrafo entero, para que no haya dudas sobre el significado:
_ O menino mais velho estava descontente. Não podendo perceber as feições do pai, cerrava os olhos para entendê-lo bem. Mas surgira uma dúvida. Fabiano modificara a história -- e isto reduzia-lhe a verossimilhança. Um desencanto._
Ya ves que "surgira" se refiere a un acto que ocurre en un breve espacio de tiempo. Aparentemente significaría "surgió/surgiu" y no "había surgido/tinha surgido".
Yo haría esta traducción, sin pretender imitar la literatura, sino centrándome en el significado:_ El niño mayor estaba descontento. No pudiendo percibir las facciones del padre, cerraba los ojos para intentar entenderlo. Entonces surgió una duda. Fabiano modificó la historia y esto redujo su verosimilitud. Fue un desencanto._

Sigo con dudas (por ejemplo, ese "reduzia" que traduje por "redujo") y agradezco vuestros esfuerzos.


----------



## gracilianoramos

Dicho de otra forma Magdala, si el mais-que perfeito sirve para denotar una acción anterior a otra ¿Qué ocurre cuándo dos actos están en mais-que-perfeito y el anterior en imperfecto (estava, cerrava)?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

gracilianoramos said:


> Hola Magdala!
> Aquí va el párrafo entero, para que no haya dudas sobre el significado:
> _ O menino mais velho estava descontente. Não podendo perceber as feições do pai, cerrava os olhos para entendê-lo bem. Mas surgira uma dúvida. Fabiano modificara a história -- e isto reduzia-lhe a verossimilhança. Um desencanto._
> Ya ves que "surgira" se refiere a un acto que ocurre en un breve espacio de tiempo. Aparentemente significaría "surgió/surgiu" y no "había surgido/tinha surgido".
> Yo haría esta traducción, sin pretender imitar la literatura, sino centrándome en el significado:_ El niño mayor estaba descontento. No pudiendo percibir las facciones del padre, cerraba los ojos para intentar entenderlo. Entonces surgió una duda. Fabiano modificó la historia y esto redujo su verosimilitud. Fue un desencanto._
> 
> Sigo con dudas (por ejemplo, ese "reduzia" que traduje por "redujo") y agradezco vuestros esfuerzos.



Yo lo haría muy parecido, pero no igual:
_ El niño mayor estaba descontento. No pudiendo percibir las facciones del padre, cerraba los ojos para intentar entenderlo. Entonces le surgió una duda. Fabiano había modificado la historia y esto reducía su verosimilitud. Fue un desencanto._

Al fin, creo que ambas las versiones son practicamente idénticas cuanto al sentido original, no ?

RT


----------



## gracilianoramos

Estoy de acuerdo con tu traducción Ricardo, que es la definitiva. Pero entonces el mais-que-perfeito se traduce de dos formas diferentes:

1) surgira = surgió (pretérito perfecto)

2) modificara = había modificado (pretérito pluscuamperfecto)

Y además nunca equivale al falso amigo español "surgiera" (imperfecto del subjuntivo).

Curioso, verdad?


----------



## magdala

Ricardo Tavares said:


> ...
> _El niño mayor estaba descontento. No pudiendo percibir las facciones del padre, cerraba los ojos para intentar entenderlo. Entonces le surgió una duda. Fabiano había modificado la historia y esto reducía su verosimilitud. Fue un desencanto..._
> RT


 
Totalmente de acuerdo con Ricardo. Porque si dices: "_No pudiendo percibir las facciones del padre, cerraba los ojos para intentar entenderlo. Entonces *surgió* una duda. Fabiano *modificó* la historia y esto *redujo* su verosimilitud. Fue un desencanto." no estás siendo fiel al tiempo cronológico de las acciones. Parecer que todo sucedió en simultaneo: *surgió*, *modificó* y *redujo* se confunden en el tiempo._


----------



## jazyk

> El mais-que-perfeito portugués no tiene el sentido del del subjuntivo/conjuntivo español. Este último lo usas en situaciones hipotéticas, mientras que el anterior(en portugués) lo usas cuando hablas del pretérito.


A veces puede tener el sentido del imperfecto de subjuntivo español en el lenguaje literario, como en:
Sê propícia para mim, socorre
Quem te adorara, se adorar *pudera*! (A. de Guimaraens, OC,139)

Creo que en la cuestión que nos plantea, ese _surgira_ y _modificara_ pueden ser explicados así:

O mais-que-perfeito pode denotar:
a)um fato vagamente situado no passado, em frases como as seguintes:

*Casara*, *tivera *filhos, mas nada disso o *tocara* por dentro. (M. Torga, NCM, 55)

Até que afinal *conseguira* o meu carneiro para montar. (J. Lins do Rego, ME, 73.)

No céu azul as últimas arribações *tinham desaparecido.* (G. Ramos, VS, 177.)


----------



## Outsider

gracilianoramos said:


> Ejemplo:_ O menino mais velho estava descontente...Mas surgira = tinha surgido = había surgido uma dúvida. Fabiano modificara = tinha modificado = había modificado a história..._





gracilianoramos said:


> ¿Es frecuente este uso?


Más que frecuente -- es lo normal en portugués.


----------



## gracilianoramos

Entonces, Outsider, debemos quedarnos con la ecuación: mais-que-perfeito = pluscuamperfecto, a pesar de las distinciones indicativo-subjuntivo y simple-compuesto, las cuales sólo serían pedanterías. De acuerdo, puede que sea lo más fácil para el hispanoparlante, pero no sé, no sé. Esperemos que con el tiempo vayamos aprendiendo los usos verbales poco a poco. En lo que a mí respecta, no me queda más remedio que eso.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Más que frecuente -- es lo normal en portugués.



Aqui no Brasil, entendo que o tempo + que perfeito do indicativo é usado somente na literatura. Não é usado, em absoluto, no cotidiano, nem falado, nem escrito.

RT


----------



## gracilianoramos

A resposta de Ricardo deixou-me satisfeito. Já sei como falar e compreender as pessoas no Brasil. E no Portugal?


----------



## Outsider

gracilianoramos said:


> Entonces, Outsider, debemos quedarnos con la ecuación: mais-que-perfeito = pluscuamperfecto, a pesar de las distinciones indicativo-subjuntivo y simple-compuesto, las cuales sólo serían pedanterías. De acuerdo, puede que sea lo más fácil para el hispanoparlante, pero no sé, no sé. Esperemos que con el tiempo vayamos aprendiendo los usos verbales poco a poco. En lo que a mí respecta, no me queda más remedio que eso.
> 
> Un saludo.


Como o Jazyk notou, o mais-que-perfeito português também pode _excepcionalmente_ ter o valor de imperfeito do subjuntivo.

Por outro lado, admito que nem sempre uma tradução literal é a melhor. Pode ser que para render em espanhol o texto haja uma volta melhor que possa dar à frase, possivelmente usando outro tempo verbal. 

Apenas quis notar que a tradução literal é uma das possibilidades.



Ricardo Tavares said:


> Aqui no Brasil, entendo que o tempo + que perfeiro do indicativo é usado somente na literatura.


Pois, eu diria que em Portugal também, mas imagino que o que o Graciliano está a traduzir é, precisamente, literatura.


----------

